# How to care for possible PMV+ Pigeon, S. Chicago?



## Kranitz (Jul 14, 2014)

I found a pigeon July 10th just sitting on my lawn, napping. My father thought maybe it had been chased and collided with a house or tree, so I caught it in a box and have been caring for it since. It walks and flies in circles (It flew away while trying to catch it, and then right back to me..) and it isn't able to eat on it's own.

It will drink if I hold it and offer it a cup of water, and I have been feeding it 1oz every 12 hours, of crushed/ground bread with peas and corn, a crushed centrum vitamin, and crushed peanuts with Gatorade added to a water paste, in a syringe. It doesn't seem to be pooping as much as I'm feeding it, and it's chest (crop?) is large, maybe even popped out, so I'm worried it's not digesting it's food. i was going to try just giving it water tomorrow morning, and maybe some warm applesauce with Gatorade if it poops some more.

Any help and advice would be appreciated, as I have never cared for a bird before!


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for rescuing the bird. Something neurological is going on with it..
Before you start feeding, feel the crop and make sure it is empty. Feed only till the crop feels like a soft cushion...don't pack it full. Check after around 5 hours if the crop has emptied, and if it has feed it again.
I too let the bird starve for half a day or one entire day, if I suspect slow crop...giving it only water with a bit of ACV (applesauce is also great)...Hope he recovers soon.


----------



## Kranitz (Jul 14, 2014)

Well I just check on him at 2am, after feeding him at 7pm, and he pooped a little. I also put a fluffy towel around him, since it's getting into the 60's. His chest doesn't seem packed full, but I don't know if he is digesting most of what I have fed him. 

Should I get some grit and mix it in with his feed?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Grit will not help him in this instance, and should not mixed in with feed. If his crop is not emptying properly, then there may be some kind of blockage or his system is just kinda slow. I would suggest your thought and Kunju's on witholding food for now is a good option.


----------



## Kranitz (Jul 14, 2014)

Well i check on him at 10am and held him to help him drink. he pooped ALOT in the last 8 hours, so I guess that's good.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would not give anything with surgar in it as that can grow yeast which can make a slow crop. 

try human baby food peas in a jar and add a bird vitamin to it once a day. just a drop, if he is unable to eat on his own. if he gets better you can try to offer a wild bird seed mix and add some dry peas from the grocery. and leave a dish in his space you are keeping him with a small croc of water.


----------



## Kranitz (Jul 14, 2014)

I just fed him 10cc's of no sugar added apple sauce mixed with some gatorade at 7:30pm tonight. That seems to be all he'd tolerate, along with a bit of water. I had him set on a brick, and he kept rubbing his beak against his chest, preening perhaps? I also don't know where to get bird vitamins, and I have a very tight budget.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Please don't give him a centrum vitamin. Human needs and birds need are very different. You will do more harm than good. If you can't get bird vitamins, just forget the vitamin.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Kranitz said:


> I just fed him 10cc's of no sugar added apple sauce mixed with some gatorade at 7:30pm tonight. That seems to be all he'd tolerate, along with a bit of water. I had him set on a brick, and he kept rubbing his beak against his chest, preening perhaps? I also don't know where to get bird vitamins, and I have a very tight budget.


both of those are loaded with sugar.. apples have sugar in them. try the baby food peas. no gatorade, the peas will have liquid in them to help with hydration. bird vitamins are at petco or petsmart..even walmart may have some.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If the crop is emptying slow, then a bit of warmed baby applesauce with a bit of warm water, along with a very gentle message is good to help to get it moving again.


----------



## rorita (Apr 8, 2014)

Hey, hope your guy is doing well. I have some kaytee exact and some roudybush formula 3, if you needbsome formula. I live in Bridgeport near sox park.


----------



## Kranitz (Jul 14, 2014)

Well the pigeon is still alive, but his undercarriage feathers are badly stained because he cant stand up to poop, and he is really starting to smell. I gave him a bath on the 16th, but he stinks again. Is there anything besides bathing I can do to keep him clean? I've also tried using a spray bottle and wiping him down, but the poop seems to soak into the feathers.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

Keep the area he lives in very clean. 
Keep him on paper towels, they are easily discarded. Change it after few droppings. 
Pigeons hate to be dirty .


----------



## Kranitz (Jul 14, 2014)

I made him a new box with a plastic liner that I can clean or replace if needed. I also use newspaper to line his box, as I'd go thru quite a few rolls of paper towels a week on him! We just recycle the newspapers normally, so no loss. Also, I am concerned he may be dehydrated. How much water should I mix into his food? I usually make one part multigrain bread, with one part peas and corn, and one part Gatorade.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Kranitz said:


> I made him a new box with a plastic liner that I can clean or replace if needed. I also use newspaper to line his box, as I'd go thru quite a few rolls of paper towels a week on him! We just recycle the newspapers normally, so no loss. Also, I am concerned he may be dehydrated. How much water should I mix into his food? I usually make one part multigrain bread, with one part peas and corn, and one part Gatorade.



Gatorade is full of sugar. You shouldn't be giving him that. Just use water. Gently dip his beak into the tepid water, but not over his nostrils. Keep doing this and he will eventually drink on his own.

Use the cheap paper towels, and keep one under him. Change it out a few times a day. The cheap ones don't cost all that much.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah do what Jay said. just dip his beak in the water. no over the nostrils. 
You can easily aspirate him if the food u give him is too liquidly 
If u can get a syringe and soak some cheerios in the water, and that is the easiest way to make his belly full.
And if everything else fails, instead of making his life miserable and yours as well, you can always take him to Flint creek wild life rehab. (847) 842-8000
They take animals every day at the downtown location from 8:30 am to 10:30 am
1521 S. Linn White Drive
Chicago, Illinois 60605
PMV pigeons are very hard to take care off.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

And feeding him 1 OZ every 12 hours isn't enough.
Grown bird can eat anywhere from 50 to 60 ML of food if in syringe ...every 7 to 8 hours


----------

